# Nikon FG ftw



## j-dogg (Jun 8, 2010)

Recently got this from a friend. 100 dollars for everything + SB18 flash. :thumbup: I've already shot a roll of black and white through it need to drop it off to the camera store tomorrow to develop it.

Never shot 35mm like this before and wanted to take the plunge into a full manual (this has two manual modes + 1 automatic) to better my skills with a digital. I've absolutely fallen in love with it.

I have a 50mm f1.8 and a Tokina 80-200mm f4.5 zoom and I'm raiding pawn shops left and right trying to find Series E lenses for it.

I totally failed when I first got it, went to load film in it and wondered why the shutter stayed open everytime I hit it, turns out they need a battery (duh) AND to top it all off I shot a bunch of nothing because I didn't load the film properly. :lmao: but the camera shop showed me what to do so it's ready for a second roll now.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice camera and lens combo for a great price. You had better be careful though, going from digital to film can be dangerous.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 8, 2010)

I shoot both still, but I've been wanting to shoot film for the longest time and got a good deal on this setup. 

I've shot digital since my old 1.0mp camera (I have it somewhere) I've been learning a few things. I just taught myself how to change a roll, like just now.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 8, 2010)

I just recently picked up an old Minolta X-700 with a 50mm and a 70-200 lens and I have been re-teaching myself how to shoot film, it's been a long time. I think that you are going to have a lot of fun with that camera and I know what you mean by hitting the pawn shops for lenses and such.


----------



## malkav41 (Jun 9, 2010)

I got a Black FG for 95 bucks a couple of years ago. It came with the MD-E motor drive, a Sigma 28-85mm w/ macro lens, and an SB-18 flash. It is a great camera! Hope you enjoy using yours!


----------



## dinodan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a black FG that I bought new back in '87 as a second body to my FE2 (which I also still own) so that I could shoot color and B&W at the same time.  I actually bought it from Montgomery Ward (remember them?).  It is a terrific little camera.

Ebay can be a great source for Series E lenses.  The 35mm f:2.8 is really good, and the 75-150 f:3.5 is amazing!


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 10, 2010)

Well tonight I was originally going to buy a Vivitar 55-135mm f3.5? lens, ended up buying a twin sister for my Nikon FG, a Nikkormat FT with a slew of lenses including the Vivitar. Seriously I think I got 4 or 5 lenses with this thing, and two teleconvertors. Paydirt baby! Even came with the 35mm f2.8.

Too bad the Vivitar doesn't work on my Rebel, it's VERY nice, think I just found my new favorite film lens.

Artsy pictures tomorrow when more light permits.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 11, 2010)

Mother load. "thars gold in thum thar pawn shops".


----------

